# Moving EHD from 622 to 722K



## tpbrady (Sep 1, 2004)

I have a customer who is having a hard time getting a straight answer from DISH CSRs. I have made the move personally about 3 years ago, so don't understand the confused approach from DISH. The only thing I can determine is that when the customer attaches the hard drive it says not authorized, which tells me the 722K hasn't received the authorization string from DISH and that seems to be the crux of the problem. Any thoughts? They also told him to unplug his receiver from the wall to do a hard reset so it would download L7.52. I don't know if L7.52 is in a full release yet, so betting a download on a hard reset seems a little unorthodox. 

Tom


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Try the cold boot without having the EHD attached. Otherwise, I think the only thing that will work is having them send a hit to the 722k. I can move EHDs between my 622 and 722 without problems, and I don't think I have read of any difference in this area between the 722s and 722ks.

Good luck!


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The 622 and 722k have to be active on the same account at some point. If they both were, please have the customer provide me a PM with the account number so I can send the authorization to the receiver. This should remedy the situation. Thanks.



tpbrady said:


> I have a customer who is having a hard time getting a straight answer from DISH CSRs. I have made the move personally about 3 years ago, so don't understand the confused approach from DISH. The only thing I can determine is that when the customer attaches the hard drive it says not authorized, which tells me the 722K hasn't received the authorization string from DISH and that seems to be the crux of the problem. Any thoughts? They also told him to unplug his receiver from the wall to do a hard reset so it would download L7.52. I don't know if L7.52 is in a full release yet, so betting a download on a hard reset seems a little unorthodox.
> 
> Tom


----------



## RoyS (Jul 6, 2012)

Ray C, Tom B, emailed me this link to chat with you concerning my old 622 v my new 722 problems. Dish said the new 722k will not read my recordings made on my old 622. I am afraid to plug in one of my ehd's with 622 recordings. my email address is _redacted_ or I can give you my phone number so we can chat to figure out how the 622 recordigs can be viewed using a 722. thank you, Roy


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Roy, you forgot to post your phone#  And home address.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I moved my 722k from the art room (in the downstairs basement) to the living room (up one story from the basement). 

My 622 went into the art room to replace the 722k.

The EHD stayed in the living room where it had had a very hard time talking to the 622.

My 722k had no problem finding and acknowledging my EHD (about half of the EHD space had 622 recordings on it).

Today, both the 722k and the EHD are working just fine ... much better than when the 622 was trying to work with the EHD ... and it doesn't seem to matter which receiver (722k or 622) recorded the program to the EHD ... everything plays.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

RoyS said:


> Ray C, Tom B, emailed me this link to chat with you concerning my old 622 v my new 722 problems. Dish said the new 722k will not read my recordings made on my old 622. I am afraid to plug in one of my ehd's with 622 recordings. my email address is _redacted_ or I can give you my phone number so we can chat to figure out how the 622 recordigs can be viewed using a 722. thank you, Roy


Hi, and welcome to DBSTalk... I removed your email address from your post. We discourage posting personal contact info because you never know who will see your post and then spam you with unwanted contact.

Please feel free to post about your problem in this thread, though, and if you need assistance getting in contact with the Dish rep, feel free to ask that as well.

Meanwhile... when you plug in an EHD it should either work (yay!) or give you a popup that says something like "this has been connected elsewhere and will need to be formatted"... IF you see that popup, just hit cancel and unplug your EHD and no harm will be done.

IF you haven't tried yet, I would try... IF you have tried, and it doesn't work... you can call Dish and ask a CSR to "hit" your receiver with an authorization and sometimes that does the trick.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The 622 family of receivers are as follows: 622, 722, 722k, 922, and Hopper. If any of these receivers are active on the same account, you can move the EHD to any of these receivers and it will be recognized and provide full functionaility.

The only time this will not work is when the receiver was active on a different account and the user attempts to connect an EHD used on a receiver from a different account.

If you have further questions, please let me now. Thanks.



RoyS said:


> Ray C, Tom B, emailed me this link to chat with you concerning my old 622 v my new 722 problems. Dish said the new 722k will not read my recordings made on my old 622. I am afraid to plug in one of my ehd's with 622 recordings. my email address is _redacted_ or I can give you my phone number so we can chat to figure out how the 622 recordigs can be viewed using a 722. thank you, Roy


----------

